# Need 24/410 black press disck lids - with reasonable shippin



## bodybym (Apr 9, 2010)

My normal supplier (http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/) is out and everyone else I've looked at (http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/, http://www.sks-bottle.com/, and http://www.ebottles.com) all want to charge me the same in shipping (or have a higher minimum $ then I want to spend right now) as it would cost me for the lids (when $14 worth of lids cost $13 for shipping - these things don't weight that much).

So, anyone know of another place I can get some at a reasonable price with shipping?


----------



## rachelb5499 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi there,
   I don't know how much the shipping would be, but Soaper Supplies has always done "good by me." So you might want to check them out if you haven't found lids anywhere else and see what they'll charge you for shipping:
http://soapersupplies.com/mm5/merchant. ... ry_Code=8O


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Apr 23, 2010)

If all you are ordering is lids, did you try to request first class mail? - or even the small flat rate box?


----------

